# Murano 2009 Battery Died now Car Won't Start



## lovemymurano (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking for any feedback I can get before having my Nissan Murano 2009 towed into the dealership. Today I tried to start my car and it was evident that the battery was dead as the car would make a short noise as it was trying to start, also the lights/radio, etc wouldn't come on. After attempting to jump the car with jumper cables the lights/radio, etc came on however the car will still not turn on. Luckily we have a neighbor that has a battery charger so we charged the battery until the unit said it was "full" and then attempted to start the car again and to no avail it has a strong pull like it's going to start but will not turn over and start. Any ideas what this could be?

Thanks in advance!


----------

